# 离职, 辞职



## HOUYI

情景1
如对自己的上司说："XX经理，我准备辞职，感谢这段时间以来你一直对我的关照"。
                       “Manager XX, I want to resign( or I want to quit my job or I                           want to leave my position or others), and thanks for your 
                         kindness to me these days ."

情景2
又如，有个人打电话来找公司（自己所在的公司）里一个已经离职的人，
你回答说："他已经离辞了"。
             "He had resigned (or he had quited his job here or he had lef this 
              position or others".


----------



## xiaolijie

You can say "He's left/ He doesn't work here any longer."


----------



## bighead+

resign正确。xiaolijie的说法也包括被fire.


----------



## humvee

both resign and quit are correct


----------



## HOUYI

bighead+ said:


> resign正确


 
Do you mean both of the cases can use "resign"?


----------



## humvee

resign is more formal


----------



## HOUYI

Thanks all of you for your ideas, especially humvee.


----------



## jinxnao

感谢这段时间以来你一直对我的关照"。
How is it translated as thanks for your kindness..? Where is kindness here?
Also please give me a correct translation...Also dui wode guanzhan means what?


----------



## indigoduck

jinxnao said:


> 感谢这段时间以来你一直对我的关照"。
> How is it translated as thanks for your kindness..? Where is kindness here?
> Also please give me a correct translation...Also dui wode guanzhan means what?


 
Literally translated: 
"Thanks for your continued care (towards me) during all this time."
"Thanks for taking care of me during this time"

对我的 (dui wo de) - to my
关照 (guan zhao) - care <--- this would be the root of kindness

But to add to the intensity of the care, you'd add words like:

感谢(thanks)
这段时间以来(during all this time)
你一直 (your continued)

Adding all these words together, it could be translated as "thanks for your kindness"

It's a very humble way of saying so.

Were you expecting something like: 感谢您的好意 ?

That would be so insincere ... depending how much the speaker wants to be thankful for.


----------



## jazzphobie

HOUYI said:


> Do you mean both of the cases can use "resign"?



"Resign" can be used in both of these cases without causing confusion, however for the latter, you could simply say "He doesn't work here any more." like xiaolijie has suggested. You don't have to elaborate on why someone is no longer in the firm. As for scenario #1, "resign" is both correct and proper.


----------



## jinxnao

你一直对我的关照
"you continuosly to my care" literally it is.
So where is "the verb" here?


----------



## flans

What about "he's gone?"


----------



## jinxnao

Is this sentence wrong otherwise? 
I  cant see here the "verb".. Pls help me with this sentence.


----------



## xiaolijie

jinxnao said:


> Is this sentence wrong otherwise?
> I cant see here the "verb".. Pls help me with this sentence.


The verb is 感谢.
(BTW, as learners, there are many things we don't yet understand. Don't assume what we don't understand is wrong)


----------



## Jerry Chan

jinxnao said:


> Is this sentence wrong otherwise?
> I  cant see here the "verb".. Pls help me with this sentence.



Hi jinxnao,
Of course "你一直对我的关照" is incomplete.
The complete sentence suggested above is:
感谢这段时间以来你一直对我的关照
The verb here is 感谢 (thank)


----------



## jinxnao

Oh  its verb is in the previous sentence! Now it is understandable. By the way Xiaolijie ! I know what is not understandable is not wrong , No need to remind me this. I asked only if that sentence was complete or not...


----------



## kareno999

HOUYI said:


> 情景1
> 如对自己的上司说："XX经理，我准备辞职，感谢这段时间以来你一直对我的关照"。
> “Manager XX, I want to resign( or I want to quit my job or I                           want to leave my position or others), and thanks for your
> kindness to me these days ."
> 
> 情景2
> 又如，有个人打电话来找公司（自己所在的公司）里一个已经离职的人，
> 你回答说："他已经离辞了"。
> "He had resigned (or he had quited his job here or he had lef this
> position or others".


他已经离职了
never heard of 离辞 before


----------

